# Hand painted twisty puzzles



## Dragon23 (May 16, 2020)

Here are a few of the puzzles I have made:

Citadel 1 and 2. The first one is a 3x3 with extra cubies attached. The second is a 3x3x5 that I made.

next is “Elemental Zaviruha” which is a 2x2x4 with an alternate solved state.


“Engine of Creation”, I turned a rhombic dodecahedron 4x4 into an AI cube.

“Chaos Spectrum”, a truncated Dino cube, with my version of Nathan Wilson’s chaos pattern.

“Gods of Wind and Rain” is a 2x3x4 with figures from Mesoamerican mythology.

Finally we have a little 1x2x3 painted to resemble ‘The Kiss’ by Gustav Klimt.


----------



## PizzaCuber (May 16, 2020)

Bro, you are really good at painting! are any of these cubes up for sale?


----------



## Dragon23 (May 16, 2020)

PizzaCuber said:


> Bro, you are really good at painting! are any of these cubes up for sale?


Thank you! I do have a few for sale here:

https://www.etsy.com/ca/shop/CubeDragonArt?ref=seller-platform-mcnav


----------

